# 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?



## GIGAFreakY (9. April 2011)

*1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Hii leuts ich habe momentan eine 160Gb Festplatte wollte mir eine 1000GB Festplatte holen und wollte fragen ob das sein muss ich weiß das sollte ich am besten entscheiden können aber ich kan mir nicht vohrstellen wie viele Spiele ich auf eine 1000GB Festplatte installen kan.

Wie viel GB Habt ihr !


----------



## SquadLeader (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Also ich hab derzeit eine 1TB Platte und die ist zu 90% voll
die meißten meiner Spiele haben 10-20 GB, dazu noch einige Filme in der selben größenkategorie und so 5 Staffeln verschiedener Serien.

Wenn du nur Games hast könnte eine 500GB wohl deine Bedürfnisse ebenfalls voll erfüllen, aber wenn dann noch Filme dazu kommen kann das schon sehr eng werden.


----------



## NCphalon (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Joa, besonders wenn die Filme in 1080p sin, dann schluckt so einer schomma 10-20GB.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Also ich hab eine 500GB Platte und ich bekomm sie mit Windows, Spielen und ein bisschen Musik etwa halb voll!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Brauchen bräuchte man das nicht, je nach " Speicherverhalten ". Ich selber nutze 2 x 1 TB & 750GB extern. Es ist halt so das ein paar GB nur noch wenig Aufpreis kosten, bzw sich eine 1 TB Platte besser in der Preis / Leistung ist. Du könntest ja zu einem 500 GB Modell greifen wie die Samsung Spinpoint F3, nur darunter steht der Preis in keinem sonderlich guten Verhältnis.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Ob du eine 1 TB Platte brauchst, musst schon du selbst wissen. Der eine will halt mehr oder raucht es, der andere nicht.


----------



## Domowoi (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Bei den Preisen die man zurzeit für 1TB zahlt würd ich mir einfach eine kaufen und glücklich sein.


----------



## R_ZOR (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Hi,
ich würd mir ne SSD holen und den Rest (zB. nicht aktuelle Spiele/Filme...) auf ne Externe Platte schieben --> bleib dein System flott
ich hab zz. 2x 130GB HDD un davon 200GB voll und den Rest auf meiner 1Tb Externn


----------



## Brut (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Ich bin ein Datenmessi
Hab intern 1 TB und extern 2x1 TB + 500 GB und das zu 90% voll
hauptsächlich halt Filme da hat man schnell 1 TB voll ...


----------



## Verox (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

moar wenn ich solche fragen schon lese ..... 
kauf dir einfach ne Spinpoint F3 mit 1 TB und gut ist . Das sind 40 €- du musst dein Hirn nicht anstrengen und die Sache ist gegessen. Wenn du mit 160 GB bis jetzt gut gefahren bist kannste in 5 Jahren hier nochmal vorbei schaun.


Also mir reichen meine 4 TB  int und meine 2 TB ext und 2 TB NAS grad überhaupt nicht. So viel zum Speicherverhalten....Gute Nacht

Bei mir sind halt  neben dem übelen DVDrip,1080p Filmkram z:b. alle Dias schon digitalisiert .... von daher ..... frisst schonmal viel Speicher. Und das ganze noch redundant ....... 

und warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Habe viele Aufnahmen auf DVD-R/DVD-RAM und einen Teil davon schon auf Festplatte eingelesen und das natürlich wiederrum noch extern gesichert (ST-DNJ sowie ST-V).

Sinnvoll wäre es wohl auch meine Kauf-DVD's ihrgendwann mal auf Festplatte zu sichern was dann nochmal viele GB kostet.

Mein Steam Ordner ist auch recht groß und viele Mods zu vielen Spielen habe ich auch auf der Platte sowie diverse Daten die aber zu vernachlässigen sind, da ist schon meine MP3 Sammlung größer (die ich ca. 3 fach gesichtert habe).

Habe insgesammt wohl ca. 6TB wenn ich alle einbauen bzw. anschließen würde.

kauf dir eine 1 TB HDD weniger zu kaufen lohnt nicht wirklich bei normalen Festplatten


----------



## Jimini (10. April 2011)

*AW: 1000GB Festplatte ist das Nötig ?*

Braucht man einen Fernseher mit xx Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale? Braucht man eine elektrische Zahnbürste? 
Es kommt immer auf die Bedürfnisse und Ansprüche an, die man selber hat. Bei den momentanen Festplattenpreisen kann man allerdings nicht wirklich etwas falsch machen.

MfG Jimini


----------

